# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Mузеи на в восток блоке

## Monox

Kecel, Венгрия 1.

----------


## Monox

Kecel, Венгрия 2.

----------


## Monox

Kecel, Венгрия 3.

----------


## Monox

Kecel, Венгрия 4.

----------


## Monox

Kecel, Венгрия 5.

----------


## Monox

Этот музей на Szolnok (Сольноке) может быть найден, аналогично на Венгрии:

----------


## Monox

Szolnok (Сольноке), Венгрии 2:

----------


## Monox

Szolnok (Сольноке), Венгрии 3:

----------


## Monox

Szolnok (Сольноке), Венгрии 4:

----------


## Monox

Szolnok (Сольноке), Венгрии 5:

----------


## FLOGGER

Эх, туда бы попасть...
И, ведь что интересно: у наших, то ли бывших друзей, то ли нынешних недругов, *наши* самолеты в гораздо лучшем состоянии, чем у нас в наших, так называемых, музеях, особенно на Ходынке. А уж сколько пукало московское начальство по поводу нац. музея авиации на Ходынке, пока все не застроили. Да теперь еще и ОКБ МИГ норовят оттуда выселить. Позорище, б..дь.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо! Интересно.
А что-то посетителей совсем не видно на снимках? Правда, в Монино в будний день тоже народу раз-два и обчелся.

----------


## Monox

Vyskow cityes, Czech Republic: 1.

----------


## Monox

Vyskow cityes, Czech Republic: 2.

----------


## Monox

Vyskow cityes, Czech Republic: 3.

----------


## Monox

Vyskow cityes, Czech Republic: 4.

----------


## Monox

Vyskow cityes, Czech Republic: 5.

----------


## Monox

Vyskow cityes, Czech Republic: 6.

----------


## Monox

Vyskow cityes, Czech Republic: 7.

----------


## Monox

Praha - Kbely, Czech Republic: 1.

----------


## Monox

Praha - Kbely, Czech Republic: 2.

----------


## Monox

Praha - Kbely, Czech Republic: 3.

----------


## Monox

Praha - Kbely, Czech Republic: 4.

----------


## Monox

Praha - Kbely, Czech Republic: 5.

----------


## Monox

Praha - Kbely, Czech Republic: 6.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за фотографии! А F-5E больше у Вас нету фотографий?

----------


## Monox

> Спасибо за фотографии! А F-5E больше у Вас нету фотографий?


F-5E - я могу обеспечить их только из Праги

----------


## Д.Срибный

> F-5E - я могу обеспечить их только из Праги


Это было бы отлично! Если их много - может Вы перешлете их и мы их опубликуем в фотообзорах на сайте?

----------


## Антоха

Отличный обзор! теперь знаю куда ехать отдыхать душой)))

----------


## MAX

> Отличный обзор! теперь знаю куда ехать отдыхать душой)))


А я там уже отдохнул. :Wink:  В Кбеле, реально отдыхаешь. То, что в ангарах просто песня. Нафоткался так, что все карточки памяти как-то быстро закончились. :Biggrin:

----------


## forten07

> А я там уже отдохнул. В Кбеле, реально отдыхаешь. То, что в ангарах просто песня. Нафоткался так, что все карточки памяти как-то быстро закончились.


Есть в фотах что-то интересное?

----------


## MAX

> Есть в фотах что-то интересное?


Интересное там все, конечно. Что интересует. Мне вот интересны были L-60, вертолетики маленькие чешские. В ангарах плохо снимать (освещение плохое) и подойти ко многим самолетам трудно (за ленточку не заходи). Но наснимал много. Что конкретно нужно? Я еще эти фотки даже не обрабатывал.

----------


## Monox

Эта коллекция не существует уже сегодня и понимает довольно болезненный конец. Он был на Венгрии в городе Als&#243;n&#233;medi.
Машины тратили, безумны, это было сокращено, и это было поглощено. Один тот на Яке фотографий 28 носов оставались. Я желаю требовать памяти с этими немногими фотографиями однажды для машин здесь.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## An-Z

> Эта коллекция не существует уже сегодня ...


Жалко. Очень интересные обрацы техники, аэросани в таком виде вообще вижу впервые...

----------


## Monox

Этот интересный, хотя Nikola Tesla около Белграда - коллекция, открылся, половина только в аэропорту может быть найдена.
Здесь может быть найден этим 1999.03.27 выстрелами прочь в Нови-Саде f-117-es его тайные аварии, и aviano-i F-16-os американский машинный выстрел прочь его аварией и другой Сербией. Югославская промышленность самолета была представлена в полном целом, и многие из вариантов очень многих современных американских борцов могут быть найдены здесь. И они хорошо уже, возможно, не отстают конечно от советского самолета, известного и вертолеты.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

Этот музей в армейском институте истории Софии может быть найден:

*1. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*2. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*3. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*4. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*5. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*6. часть:*

----------


## Monox

Эти снимки делались в Пловдивском музее самолета хотя:

*1. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*2. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*3. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*4. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*5. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*6. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*7. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*8. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*9. часть:*

----------


## Monox

*10. часть:*

----------


## Carrey

> *6. часть:*
> http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/22739022.jpg


О-о-о! ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо! А можно поподробнее отснять пусковую установку 9К714 "Ока", ту, которая спереди по центру фото? Я делаю самоделку в 1/35, а информации крайне мало, вся надежда только на Вас!

Моя моделька: http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3...de55fa272ecc40

----------


## FLOGGER

А меня больше интересует МИГ-17ПФ №21. Особенно носовая часть (обтекатель локатора, вид сбоку), деталировка (люки, расшивка, хфостовая часть-сопло). Надеюсь это увидеть, заранее спасибо.

----------


## Monox

Эти фотографии Tasz&#225;r от: 1.:

----------


## Monox

Эти фотографии Tasz&#225;r от: 2.:

----------


## Monox

Эти фотографии Tasz&#225;r от: 3:

----------


## Monox

Перекрыть МиГ-21бис в Кечкемет.



Перевезено на МиГ-21 бис Германии.

----------


## Monox

Добро пожаловать в открытом районе озера двух постоянных военных парк (Замарди и Занка), которая относится не только самолеты, но и оперативных боевых машин. Кроме того, существует временной выставки в Балатонфюред так же, как в августе До 23 только будет видно, но это стоит пойти. Самолеты двигаться, чтобы не сказать больше о фотографии говорить за меня, здесь и рядом с этим сообщением:

----------


## Monox

Занка 1:

----------


## Monox

Занка 2:

----------


## Monox

Замарди 1:

----------


## Monox

Замарди 2:

----------


## Monox

Замарди 3:

----------


## Monox

Замарди 4:

----------


## Monox

Замарди 5:

----------


## Monox

Замарди 6:

----------


## Monox

Польша, Варшава, Национальный музей военной истории.
Каждый полет любящего человека рекомендовать в коллекцию.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

Польша, Скаржиско-Каменна.

Очень скрытым в частных коллекциях в Польше, вооруженных сил социалистического средств.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

Польша и Восточная Европа, пожалуй, самый известный самолет музей в Кракове. Я хотел бы показать вам несколько фотографий, которые были сделаны две недели назад, когда я вышел.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

Эти самолеты в чешском городе *Брно Tехнический Mузей* дворе имеются.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

Некоторые фотографии из Чешской Республики. Fun можно найти здесь. К сожалению, но эти машины находятся в плохом состоянии.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

Некоторые фотографии из аэропорта г. Градец Кралове в уединенном уголке несколько штук с самолетов.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

Two weeks ago, some photos from Szolnok.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox

P&#225;pa AFB skanzen. Now, four aircraft available.

----------


## Monox

Magyargencs, military park. The MiG-21bis the only aircraft in the collection.

----------


## Monox

Музей на Кошице, Словакия. Местные и его большинство востоке вертолетов и истребителей.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Холостяк

Даже шведский и канадский самолеты!

----------


## Monox

> Даже шведский и канадский самолеты!



И даже если они находятся музей :)

----------


## Monox

*Пьештяны города, Словакия. В словацких ВВС самолетов и вертолетов.*

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## FLOGGER

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/14440327.jpg
Эх, отмыть бы его, да к нам в музей какой-нибудь.

----------


## PPV

> Даже шведский и канадский самолеты! ...


Ладно шведский и канадский, а вот китайский...
Этот то каким образом?

----------


## Monox

Хорошая экскурсия, Бад-Ишль в Австрии я был в лучшие времена никогда не видел в этой коллекции:

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо за фото.

----------


## Monox

Kunvice, Чехия:

----------


## OKA

Ещё про музейчик :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=6IdQdHVnCRk

Авиационный музей под Тарту (видео) | STENA.ee

Народ в музей на лисапедах))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9n6M-SAWxA 

Состав :

https://www.lennundusmuuseum.ee/muuseumist/tulmeraamat/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga7zuluybzc

----------


## OKA

" МУЗЕЮ АВИАЦИОННОЙ ТЕХНИКИ ИСПОЛНИЛОСЬ 10 ЛЕТ

4 июля 2009 года состоялось торжественное открытие музея авиационной техники при Центральном аэроклубе ДОСААФ под Минском. Данное мероприятие было отмечено масштабным авиашоу. В небе над Боровой выступили лётчики ДОСААФ и Военно-воздушных сил на самолётах Ан-2, Як-52, Як-55, Л-39, Су-25, МиГ-29, Су-27, вертолётах Ми-2, Ми-8, Ми-24, а также парашютисты. На момент открытия экспозиция насчитывала 25 летательных аппаратов, среди которых широко представлены самолёты КБ Микояна и Гуревича, КБ Сухого, вертолёты КБ Миля. Создание музея авиационной техники стало знаковым событием в белорусской авиации. За десятилетний период своей работы экспозицию посетили множество экскурсий со всей страны, стран СНГ, Западной Европы, Азии, Африки. География посетителей музея охватывает всю планету. После открытия музея экспозиция продолжила расширяться, так, начиная с 2009 года экспозиция пополнилась: Ту-134, Ми-26, 2 Як-40, Су-27, МиГ-25, Ан-12, Ан-24, Ил-14, МиГ-19, Як-52, планером Янтарь, кольцепланом Нарушевича, Су-24М. Особой главой в развитии музея стало создание павильона Космос, где размещена экспозиция посвященная покорению космического пространства, в павильоне представлен также настоящий спускаемый аппарат корабля "Союз".

В небольшом фотообзоре представлены снимки с первого дня работы музея авиационной техники..."

https://vk.com/wall-55607714_1200

----------

